# Hunting with the kids!



## kaboovy man (Sep 20, 2004)

I am going to take my kids elk hunting and I am looking for advice from folks whom have done this before. My boys are 12 and 14 and shoot 30-06 and 300WSM. I shoot a 300 RUM and we spend a lot of time at the range. They have deer hunted before. I am looking at a hunt to include the following:
-	Drop/spike camp with tent, stove, firewood, cot with cushion and food
-	1 guide for the group, which we don't mind sharing the tent with. Doesn't have to be the most experienced, just know the land and game patterns
-	4-5 full days of hunting
-	I am open to most dates during the season. I would be willing to wait until 06 or 07 for the best time of year and location.
-	If there were a cow season, this would be considered.

My thought is one of my sons would hunt with a guide (the 13 yr. old) and I would hunt with the other. I have hunted elk before and I consider myself a knowledgeable hunter with many years of big game experience. We are all in excellent shape, even me at 41.

My desire is to achieve an experience that is challenging both physically and mentally yet have good opportunity. Not looking for a trophy, just a few bulls or a cow would do fine. I've had enough of the lodges with their comfy beds and generous portions of hot food. Before my sons get too preoccupied with women and other modern day distractions and I get to old, I wanted to do some bonding.

So the question are:
-	What locations, states, outfitters etc&#8230; would be recommended considering the above requirements. I've been looking at WY, MT, ID and CO. Found many outfitters on google
-	What hunt is most desired early season or late season?
-	What general questions should I ask the outfitter?
-	Are there any specific questions I should ask considering the boys?
-	Do I have to worry about CDW in CO and WY?

I am in no big rush, so I can go the lottery route or wait for the best time to go and take the trip in a few years. I am obviously an out-of-stater from NC. Thanks for your help.


----------

